# Efest 18650 purple 2800 MAH



## Yoda (26/6/15)

Got home today and wanted to charge 2 above mentioned batteries purchased from vapeking and mine charged to full but the one my brother put in the charger doesnt start/ pick up on the charger??? can it be that the battery is dead or that drained that it has to take a while to start? The batteries were purchased together and both brand new?


----------



## Andre (26/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Got home today and wanted to charge 2 above mentioned batteries purchased from vapeking and mine charged to full but the one my brother put in the charger doesnt start/ pick up on the charger??? can it be that the battery is dead or that drained that it has to take a while to start? The batteries were purchased together and both brand new?


One of mine had the same problem. Dead as a doornail - a dud. Skyblue immediately replaced with 2 new ones.


----------



## Yoda (26/6/15)

Thanks @Andre 
Will contact vapeking


----------



## Blu_Marlin (26/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Will contact vapeking


Check the voltage with a multimeter, if you have one. I`ve got this cheapie, about R200 at Communica, just to test battery voltages and short circuits. I`ve had a problem with the EFEST 18500`s in the past. I always test my new batteries before I charge them and on one purchase the batteries measured 1.7 volts out of the box. I took them back to Vapeking and they replaced them. Luckily I live down the road from them. I also have two of these for when I travel. It might not be precise but it helps to monitor battery voltage on the go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schuller (26/6/15)

Hi I purchased the Efest IMR18650 3.7V 38A 2100mAh batteries from eSense in Cape Town about 2 weeks ago and running them in my Sigelei 150w with Subtank Mini and noticed when they get to 30% battery life they shut down the Mod - Message on Screen " Battery Low " but my old Efest batteries run till 00% battery life, could this be a faulty batch or I just need to charge them more ? I am using the Nitecore D4 charger, for now I packed them away and started using my old Efest batteries.


----------

